# FIRE WENT OUT! Any advice for a "stop and start?"



## nyc smoke (Sep 19, 2018)

Folks I'm ashamed to say I let the vent on the bottom of my trusty Pit Barrel Smoker get loose (and told myself "I'll tighten up that screw later!" and oh boy, now it's later) and it slid shut last night in the middle of an overnight 12 lb. Brisket smoke. Woke up to a cold fire and a dry, cold Brisket in limbo...

I restocked and restarted the smoker (with Humphrey's all natural mesquite briquettes) and got it back up to 225. Spritzed the meat and reset the probes. Hmmm....

I'm fully prepared for this to end up as beef jerky, but ANY ADVICE on what to do in the second half of this game?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 19, 2018)

You should be fine. Yours is not the first smoker that died overnight...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## nyc smoke (Sep 19, 2018)

Well after restarting and spending the morning back in the barrel, not so bad, but not my finest brisket either... Sliced and served the point and middle portions at a friend's party, they were moist and everyone loved them. Took the ends and dry, flat portions home with me to chop for brisket and potato hash. THANK YOU ALL for your encouragement!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2018)

nyc smoke said:


> Well after restarting and spending the morning back in the barrel, not so bad, but not my finest brisket either... Sliced and served the point and middle portions at a friend's party, they were moist and everyone loved them. Took the ends and dry, flat portions home with me to chop for brisket and potato hash. THANK YOU ALL for your encouragement!


Good call on what to use the less desirable portions for!


----------

